# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Having trouble writing my resume

## WintersTale

So I'm writing a resume tonight, and I'm a bit frustrated. I can't seem to figure out what to say.

I've got everything up to 2011 marked off, but I can't explain the last two years. I worked until 2009, and since then I've been going to school and was taking care of a relative (who passed away in 2011), but I feel like potential employers will look at it and think I was doing nothing.

----------


## Antidote

You say you were studying and put the course down / when you completed it. You can also say you were a personal carer for a relative, but I am not sure how to write that. I know people do though.

----------


## Tinkerbell

It is always better to not leave time periods blank.  Play up going to school and area of study.  I agree being a care giver fits in I'm just not sure where.  Where I live, the Department of Employment Security, aka unemployment office,  have resources for resume writing and even have a person on staff that will look at what you have written and critique it, also look at your college for resources they should have a job placement assistance office.

Good luck.

----------


## kc1895

It doesn't sound like you were doing nothing in the past few years.  If being a "Personal Caretaker" is not related to your field, then include it after your *Work Experience* with all your real work, and add a section called *Other Work Experience* and put "Personal Caretaker" in there.  Thats where I put my internships and part time jobs.

They will also see your *Education* and note the dates that you were attending school, so don't worry about appearing empty.

----------


## WintersTale

I created it. Thanks guys.

I also added in my work as a musician, which helped things.

----------


## Misssy

Um, I Think this is a type of anxiety. I get that too. I look at my old resumes that I Did out of paper work as I Am throwing it away and I have a hard time believing how much I did and how much money I made back then, in the past. For some reason I always want to poop on myself. so......just go ahead and say that you were a student. And if asked in an interview it is okay to say you were a student and helping relatives. !!! IT's fine I think. The goal is to get the job not to perfect a resume. I have rewritten my resume like....too many times. The employer I have now didn't even give a rats arse.

----------


## WintersTale

My adviser really helped me out. I was able to create a good looking resume.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> My adviser really helped me out. I was able to create a good looking resume.



 ::   Way to go, good luck with the job search.

----------

